# Stairway Treatment



## cdcstl (Feb 5, 2007)

I have a basement theatre with the first reflection point for the left front speaker the landing for the stairway going upstairs. The speaker is about 6 feet from the wall of the landing. Should I treat that wall or anything else in the stairway? I have treatments on the other side of the opening to the landing which is about 2 feet wide.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

If you dont already, carpet on the landing and stairs will do wonders.


----------



## cdcstl (Feb 5, 2007)

They are. I was wondering if anything more should be done.


----------



## bpape (Sep 14, 2006)

If there is a reflection there, I'd try to put a panel of some sort on the offending area. Also, higher up in the stairs can cause a lot of dialog range ringing and echo which can make intelligibility more difficult and skew the soundstage/screen lock. Some 2" thick panels on 1 wall of the stairwell can help this a lot.

Bryan


----------



## cdcstl (Feb 5, 2007)

Is there any way to test for reflection in the stairway? I used the program I found on the AVS forum to find reflection points in a standard room. But this situation doesn't seem standard to me.


----------



## bpape (Sep 14, 2006)

Have someone stand on the landing and hold a mirror while you sit in the chairs. If you can see a speaker in the mirror anywhere as they move it around, you're in a reflection area.

Bryan


----------

